#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-29
<varadero> ekolojik var tabi
<varadero> ilgili eğitimlere ve sertifikalara sahip olup ilgili bir işte çalışıp tecrübe kazanmak
<varadero> özellikle sistem entegratörü bir firmada çalışırsan süreç çok hızlanır
<ekolojik> sistem entegratörü nasıl oluyor
<ekolojik> proje üreten mi
<varadero> proje üreten
<varadero> yapılan projelerde bulunan cihaz ve sistemlerin entegrasyonunu sağlayan
<varadero> her projede özel bir durum yoksa bir sistem entegratörü firma çalışır
<ekolojik> hah tam benim aradığım şey bu
<varadero> en iyi sistem veya networkcüler büyük ihtimalle
<varadero> sistem entegratörü firmalardan çıkar
<cylonmath> =)
<ekolojik> bina otomasyonuna taktım ben kafayı
<varadero> o konuyu başkaları yapıyor
<varadero> bir kaç firma var tanıdığım
<varadero> çok geniş konu
<varadero> mekanik yada elektronik mühendisliği istiyorlar çalışanlarından
<varadero> %90 çalışanları muhendis
<varadero> cylonmath ne gülüyon
<cylonmath> Muhabbet tebessüm ettirdi
<ekolojik> ameleye gene para yok yani teknisyen olsan bile amelesin sonuçta
<cylonmath> Yemin ediyorum Automated Turret yapıp mahalle girişlerine koyucam
<varadero> düzgün muhabbet
<cylonmath> Davulcuları öldürmek için
<cylonmath> ekolojik  eğitim durumu nedir hocam
<varadero> ekolojik çok iyi para kazanıyorlar
<ekolojik> e.m.l
<ekolojik> elektrik
<varadero> ekolojik kendini ispatlarsan
<varadero> eğitimine gerekli önemi gösterirsen
<varadero> o işten sağlam para kazanabilirsin
<ekolojik> hangi iş ten
<ekolojik> bina otmasyonu mu
<varadero> network veya sistem teknisyenliği
<varadero> bina otomasyonu komple para
<varadero> :D
<varadero> ama çok uzun iş
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<cylonmath> a.s.
<sebo28> Cinelerra  depini nerden bulurum
<sebo28> depoda yok
<varadero> bakem sebo28
<varadero> sayfa açamıyorum
<varadero> dsflşds
<sebo28> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php burda var gibi gözüküyo ama incilazcam yok işte
<varadero> benim modem bozuldu sebo28
<varadero> sayfa açamıyorum
<varadero> yoksa bakacaktım
<etsw> Latest Cinelerra CV 2.1.5 for 11.04 Natty Narval, 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, 10.04 Lucid Lynx, 9.10 Karmic Koala, 8.04 Hardy Heron, are available from a Launchpad repo maintained by Nicola Ferralis
<etsw> https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<etsw> To add the Cinelerra PPA to your source list follow the instructions on the Launchpad page.
<varadero> düzelmiş
<varadero> sebo28 burdamısın
<varadero> ?
<sebo28> evet
<sebo28> etsw ne diyon yahu türkce söyle
<etsw> varadero sayfayi acamiyormus ya ona gosteriyorum
<etsw> ppa ayarlaman lazim sanirim iste
<sebo28> onedemek
<sebo28> ppa*
<varadero> depo diey bildiğiniz şey işte
<varadero> ubuntu da her proğrama ayrı depo da olabiliyor
<varadero> synaptic i aç
<varadero> içinde depoları bul
<varadero> https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa
<varadero> ekle
<varadero> sistemi güncelle
<varadero> cinelerra gelecek paketlere
<varadero> bu kadar
<etsw> hah bak varadero yardimci oldu
<sebo28> bide depo ekleyi bulsam
<etsw> bak mesela wine depo ekleme soyle bisey : http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<etsw> bununla alakasi olabilir ama tam bilmiyorum varadero'ya sormak lazim
<sebo28> varadero:  depo eklemek için komut yokmu
<sebo28> depolara geldim ama  eklencek yeri bulamadım
<sebo28> apt satırı denen yere yapiştırıyom kabuletmiyo
<varadero> komut var sen sevmiyorsun diye
<varadero> söyledim
<varadero> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:
<varadero> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa
<varadero> ikinci satırı yaz
<varadero> bir kaç satır çıkacak
<varadero> key mey aldım cart curt dicek
<sebo28> ok sagol
<varadero> dediğinde haber ver
<varadero> sonra devam edecez eklerse
<varadero> 1 komutta bitmiyor
<sebo28> tam
<varadero> sudo apt-get update
<varadero> hata vermemesi lazım
<varadero> sebo28 ?
<sebo28> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~/+archive/ppa: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized  ilk komuda hata verdi
<varadero> pppa da sorun var demekki
<varadero> ubuntu açık olsaydı denerdim
<sebo28> başka yerde varmı açaba
<varadero> gerek yok
<varadero> kendisinin paketi varmış zaten
<varadero> ama hataya bakamıyorum
<varadero> ubuntu ya geçmem lazım
<gneral> selam
 * gneral listening Enstrumental - Fizy
<gneral> enstrumental muzige mezdeke koymak hangi akıllının işidir
<gneral> ama guzel yapmissin
<gneral> yanlis kanal
<shlomo> selam. zorin splash manager in deb dosyasını bulamıyorum. depoda  da yok. nasıl kurabilirim ?
<sebo28> parduscudan ubuntuculara selam
<varadero> slm
<sebo28> as
<gneral> a,s
<kelalaka> laptop, apt-get çalışırken bazen çat diye kapatıyor kendisini, tuhaf.
<varadero> log lara baktınmı
<varadero> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-30
<digitaloktay> Ramazan ve 30 Agustos Zafer Bayraminizi kutlarim.....
<varadero> bayramınız mübarek olsun
<Fatih_M> iyi akşamlar
<Fatih_M> akşam mı kaldı :P
<Fatih_M> iyi geceler
<Fatih_M> iyi bayramlar
#ubuntu-tr 2011-08-31
<etsw> gunaydin
<Fatih_M> iyi günler
<Ertan> Php- Wordpress den anlayan?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-01
<D3814N> Selam
<D3814N> ! .sɹǝʇ nq ʞǝʇ ɹiq ɐp ɐpunloʎ ʎǝsɹǝɥ iʞuɐs
<D3814N> .sɹǝʇ nq ʞǝʇ ɹiq ɐp ɐpunloʎ ʎǝsɹǝɥ iʞuɐs
<heartsmagic> !deop
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-02
<baristux> !deop
<asus> selam
<asus> kimse yok mu
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-03
<gneral> selamn
<gneral> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2011-09-04
<baristux> !deop
<ysfm> s.a. fedora veya centos'un turkce destek kanalý var mý sunucu uzerinde býlen mevcut mu acaba
<kelalaka> selam
<eak> slmlar genclik
<eak> nasilsiniz
<etsw> iyiyim ben kendi adima
<etsw> sen nasilsin
<eak> bu sicaklarda olmasa harika olacak
<etsw> ben dün kazakla oturdum
<etsw> gece ama tabi
<etsw> bi de balkonda
<eak> yeni 11.10 denediniz
<etsw> bi de buzdolabinda
<eak> :D
<etsw> fsdklgj
<etsw> cok soguktu ama harbi
<eak> :d
<eak> 11.10 da guzel etmisler yeni arabirime alismak zor olacak gibi
<etsw> ben classic seciyordum valla
<etsw> aliskanlik
<eak> 11.10 da onu ayrica yuklemek gerekiyor
<eak> sonrada hersey sapitiyor
<etsw> nasil yani
<eak> fare sapitiyor
<etsw> suan en son 11.14 var di mi
<eak> 11.10 nu gordum
<etsw> neyse direkt onu yuklemek mi diyorsun
<etsw> 10.10 yukledim ben, update ettim bir sorun cikmadi
<etsw> logout yapip da assagidaki theme classic sectim
<eak> benim fareler sapitiyor
<etsw> tamamdir
<eak> kendi kendine hareket ediyor
<eak> anlamadim gittti durup dururken
<etsw> bence os ile alakali degildir
<etsw> mouse'un altina bak, optik yerine
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-27
<varadero> slm
<xMikro> selamlar arkadaşlar
<xMikro> ubuntu 12.04 kullanıyorum ve giriş ekranına gelip şifremi girdikten sonra oturum açılmıyor. ne unity ile açabiliyorum ne de xfce ile önce siyah bir ekran geliyor sonra çok kısa süreliğine beyaz bir ekran yanıp sönüyor ve beni tekrar giriş ekranına atıyor ama misafir hesabıyla giriş yapabiliyorum
<xMikro> zannediyorum ki sorun masaüstü yöneticilerinden kaynaklanıyor
<xMikro> önce ubuntuyu kurmuştum ardında üsüne xubuntu-desktop kurdum
<xMikro> biraz kurcaladım
<xMikro> bir fikri olan var mı?
<varadero> ctrl + alt + f1 e basıp konsoldan şifreni dene , alt +f2 , f3 diye giderek f5 f8 gibi bişi olması lazım x e dönersin şifren çalışıyorsa
<xMikro> şifrem doğru
<xMikro> zaten giriş yaparken şifre ile ilgili bir hata vermiyor
<xMikro> açılacak gibi oluyor
<xMikro> ama sonra anlattığım gibi işte
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-28
<BrozaC> slm
<sss_>  /ignore #ubuntu-tr CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-29
<eyn> selam
<Kartagis> selam eyn
<eyn> ya youtube den indirdiğimiz videolari mp3 formatine cevirebilecegimiz bir prgram varmidir ?
<Kartagis> ben ffmpeg kullanıyorum
<eyn> is gorur degilmi ? araba cd calarina bir cd yapmam lazim tubeden indirip cevireyim diyorum
<Kartagis> evet görür
<eyn> sagol dostum. deneyeyim hemen
<Kartagis> ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -ab 44100 -ar 128 mp3.mp3
<Kartagis> ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -ab 44100 -ar 128k mp3.mp3
<eyn> ee programi kurduk kurmasina da kabuk'tan acmiyor. biraz acemiyim galiba )
<eyn> uygulamalarin neresindedir tam olarak
<Kartagis> time ffmpeg -i Gotye-Somebody\ That\ I\ Used\ To\ Know.mp4 -ab 128k -ar 44k Gotye-Somebody\ That\ I\ Used\ To\ Know.mp3
<Kartagis> kabuktan ffmpeg yazacaksın
<eyn> yazdim zaten de acilmadi
<eyn> ffmpeg version 0.8.3-4:0.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<eyn>   built on Jun 12 2012 16:37:58 with gcc 4.6.3
<eyn> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<eyn> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<eyn> Hyper fast Audio and Video encoder
<eyn> usage: ffmpeg [options] [[infile options] -i infile]... {[outfile options] outfile}...
<eyn> Use -h to get full help or, even better, run 'man ffmpeg'
<Kartagis> tamam doğru
<Kartagis> benim yazdığım gibi yap
<Kartagis> file -i dosya.mp4 -ab 128 -ar 44k dosya.mp3
<eyn> [CRITICAL] os_bar_hide: assertion `OS_IS_BAR (bar)' failed
<eyn> (winff:9048): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<eyn> [CRITICAL] os_bar_set_parent: assertion `OS_IS_BAR (bar)' failed
<eyn> root@hp:/home/uhm# file -i dosya.mp4 -ab 128 -ar 44k dosya.mp3
<eyn> file: invalid option -- 'a'
<eyn> file: invalid option -- 'a'
<eyn> Usage: file [-bchikLlNnprsvz0] [--apple] [--mime-encoding] [--mime-type]
<eyn>             [-e testname] [-F separator] [-f namefile] [-m magicfiles] file ...
<eyn>        file -C [-m magicfiles]
<eyn>        file [--help]
<eyn> root@hp:/home/uhm#
<Kartagis> shellden çalıştıracaksın
<Kartagis> GNOME'den değil
<Kartagis> hm, zaten oradasın
<eyn> hallettim sanirim
<Kartagis> ne olmuş?
<eyn> sudo add - apt - depo ppa : paul - tırmanma / ppa
<eyn> pp yazilimi kurup depoyu guncelledim, sonra winff kurdum
<eyn> sonra ufak bir indirme araci kurup kabuk'tan video cekiyorum sonra da winff ile cevirmeyi deneyecegim
<Kartagis> winff nedir?
<Kartagis> ffmpeg işine yarar
<Kartagis> ben onu kullanıyorum
<eyn> e acamadim onu
<Kartagis> parametre vermeden kullanırsan onu veriyor
<eyn> ffmpeg grafik ara yuze sahip bir program degilmi ? illa shelldemi calistiracagiz
<Kartagis> evet shellden
<eyn> acemiyim kiviramam ki
<Kartagis> bak
<eyn> ama deneyeyim bi
<Kartagis> dosyanın adı dosya.mp4 olsun
<Kartagis> file -i dosya.mp4 -ab 128 -ar 44k dosya.mp3
<eyn> root@hp:/home/uhm# file -i 9hyp3ymg70U.mp4 -ab 128 -ar 44k 9hyp3ymg70U.mp3
<eyn> file: invalid option -- 'a'
<eyn> file: invalid option -- 'a'
<eyn> Usage: file [-bchikLlNnprsvz0] [--apple] [--mime-encoding] [--mime-type]
<eyn>             [-e testname] [-F separator] [-f namefile] [-m magicfiles] file ...
<eyn>        file -C [-m magicfiles]
<eyn>        file [--help]
<Kartagis> çözdüm
<Kartagis> root olarak yaparsan bu hatayı veriyor
<Kartagis> kullanıcı ol
<eyn> tamam
<Kartagis> ve asla root kullanma
<Kartagis> hele ki root olduğun hesaptan asla irc'e girme
<eyn> yine ayni ama
<eyn> file -i 9hyp3ymg70U.mp4 -ab 128 -ar 44k 9hyp3ymg70U.mp3
<eyn> file: invalid option -- 'a'
<eyn> file: invalid option -- 'a'
<eyn> Usage: file [-bchikLlNnprsvz0] [--apple] [--mime-encoding] [--mime-type]
<eyn>             [-e testname] [-F separator] [-f namefile] [-m magicfiles] file ...
<eyn>        file -C [-m magicfiles]
<eyn>        file [--help]
<Kartagis> id
<Kartagis> bunu yaz
<eyn> uid=1000(uhm) gid=1000(uhm) gruplar=1000(uhm),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<Kartagis> hm
<Kartagis> dosyan 9 ile başladığı için
<Kartagis> şimdi denedim, aynı hatayı verdi
<Kartagis> ben gidiyorum, iyi akşamlar
<eyn> gule gule sagol
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-08-30
<BrozaC> slm
<hasanhuseyin> selamunaleykum bende net çok yavaş ya sizdede sorun var mı
<hasanhuseyin> windowsda hızlı
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-01
<smile4> Hi someone here? :)
<Kartagis> yes
<Kartagis> be quick though
<smile4> okay
<smile4> Kartagis: how would you translate Max. lines ? :)
<Kartagis> maksimum satır sayısı
<smile4> Kartagis: why two? :s
<smile4> Can you translate it literal? :)
<Kartagis> lines as in number of lines?
<smile4> yes, Kartagis
<Kartagis> then, satır sayısı
<Kartagis> maksimum satır sayısı
<smile4> Ok. can I shorten it to Maks. satır sayısı ? :p
<Kartagis> you can to maksimum satır
<Kartagis> sorry for delayed answers
<smile4> can you shorten maksimum, Kartagis ? :)
<Kartagis> we've been preapring breakfast
<smile4> or not? :p
<Kartagis> maks.
<smile4> ok :D
<Kartagis> but rather not
<smile4> Kartagis: the problem is that there is not many space there :|
<smile4> so it has to be short
<Kartagis> or maks. satır
<Kartagis> s/or/so/
<smile4> :)
<smile4> Kartagis: it's fine, thanks :)
<smile4> bye
<BrozaC> slm
<veli_> selam
<veli_> torrentz.eu sitesinden bir dosya arattığımda karşıma gelen bi çok torrent sitesi oluyor, içlerinden birini seçip torrent file ini indiriyorum ve program yardımıyla başlıyor download etmeye
<veli_> daha sonra başka bi torrent sitesinden yine başka bir file indiriyorum ve izleyiciler yuklensinmi diyor
<veli_> soru şu
<veli_> bunun mantığı, daha hızlı indirmek için  aynı anda bi çok torrent file'ini çalıştırmak mi gerekiyor
<veli_> bildiğim tek irc var, oda burası, onun için burda soruyorum :)
<veli_> priest 2011 filmini indiriyorum
<veli_> yorumlar güzel, bakalım nasıl cıkcak
#ubuntu-tr 2012-09-02
<BrozaC> slm
<gsezen> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-26
<magdur> beyler birşey soracam
<magdur> şimdi bu linux dağıtımları arasınd ne fark var ?
<magdur> yani bir sürü çeşidi var bunlar arasında mesela gottoo yada ubuntu yada mint arasında ne fark var
<magdur> #ubuntu-ceviri
<magdur> yazın hele ne fark var dağıtımlar arsında
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-27
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-28
<Kartagis> Evanescence - Solitude (Your Secret Admirer)
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-30
<lessent> Günaydın arkadaslar..
<lessent> Zafer bayramımız kutlu olsun.. Hayırlı cumalar..
<Kartagis> sağol lessent
<Kartagis> senin de bayramın kutlu olsun
<lessent> teşekkürler Kartagis
<lessent> nasılsın?
<Kartagis> gayet iyiyim sen?
<Kartagis> kusura bakma gitmeliyim, kalmak isterdim
<lessent> Ben de iyiyim Kartegis tesekkür ederim.. Görüşmek üzere..
<turgay> selam
<lessent> selam turgay..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-08-31
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-09-01
<kserkses> s.a
<turgay> selam
<kserkses> a.s
<murat> slmlr
<murat> tum develler nasıl yuklenır acaba
<genc> slm
<kserkses> s.a
<genc> as
<ertl> hello, sorry for this OT question, but can someone please help me and translating the following quote into English? Thanks in advance!  "Demiryolları Refah ve Umran Tevhit eder" ... it should be a famous quote by Ataturk
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-25
<turgay> selam
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar internet için tavsiye ettiğiniz uygun bir seçenek var mıdır ?
<hwpplayer1> sizin tavsiye edebileceğiniz birşey yani
<hwpplayer1> benim az önce telefonda görüştüğüm paket 16 mbit sınırsız 75 GB adil kullanım kotalı 49 TL
<hwpplayer1> TTNET kampanyası 49 TL
<hwpplayer1> Telefonumuz üzerinden bir laptop satın alma kampanyamız devam ettiği için Superonline kampanyasına geçemiyorum diye düşünüyorum
<hwpplayer1> yani hem telefon hem internet kampanyasına geçemiyorum
<hwpplayer1> neyse yarın netleştireceğim
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler
<hwpplayer1> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-26
<Z3r0nU111> account add twitter Z3r0nU11
<Z3r0nU111> account 1 on
<Z3r0nU111> account list
<turgay> selam
<hwpplayer1> Etkinlik ekleden birşey başlattıktan sonra tty1'e geçip sonrasında tty8 ( şu anda bulunduğum ortam ) ortamına geri dönerken siyah ekran gibi bir görüntü durum oluşur mu
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-27
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-28
<matthew_||> selam
<matthew_||> ubuntu yükledim bilgisayarıma sürekli google kullanarak paket yükleme uygulama kaldırma filan yapıyorum. terminal kullanımımı kolaylaştıracak kolay anlaşılan türkçe kaynak önerebilir misiniz. basic olmalı kolay kavrayabilmek için
<Kartagis> belgeler.org
<matthew_||> belgeler.org bana biraz karışık gelmişti, ama teşekkürler
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<Kartagis> ayrıca sistem dilin Türkçeyse terminalde man <komut> çalıştırabilirsin
<Kartagis> örnek: man youtube-dl
<hwpplayer11> Deneme yazısı
<hwpplayer11> Deneme yazısı
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar
<astiages> s.a
<Z3r0nU11_> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-29
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-30
<astiages> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-08-31
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar bir yerde Sistem Ayarlarında ekran kartımın durumunu görebiliyordum onu bulamadım şimdi
<hwpplayer1> nerede olabilir Intel Open Source vb yazıyordu
<hwpplayer1> Sürücü Yöneticisinden görülen şey değil
<akar1m> Selamlar
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba Aleyküm Selam
<astiages> s.a
<astiages> http://omfgdogs.com
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-24
<fnoyanisi> merhaba
<fnoyanisi> general apoleti istiyorum
<fnoyanisi> kanalda en cok konusan olarak
<turgay> ****@
<fnoyanisi> oldu!
<fnoyanisi> askerlik yapanlar bir adim ileri
<fnoyanisi> bak hemen cikti ortaya
<turgay> kölelik
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  mantıksız işler toplum faydası olduğuıda yok
<fnoyanisi> askerde turkiye gercegi ile yuzlesiyorsun
<fnoyanisi> 1 ) her 3-5 kisiden biri istanbuldan gelmis
<fnoyanisi> 2 ) okuma yazma bilmeyen bir suru insan var
<turgay> verimsizlik çok yüksek
<fnoyanisi> 3 ) esrar ve bali bagimlisi adam surusune bereket
<turgay> sonuç hüsran
<fnoyanisi> sonuc : memleket gercegi
<fnoyanisi> girdiler yukarida, ciktilari 3. sayfa haberlerinde okuyoruz
<turgay> bize tvlerde başka bir ülkemi gösteriliyor
<turgay> son model arabalar 10 numara hatunlar
<fnoyanisi> eski brezilya dizileri gibi.....ayni model iste.
<turgay> haberlerde en büyük en güçlü ülkeyiz hissi veriliyor
<fnoyanisi> ben bir suredir yurtdisindayim, her ulke ayni hissi veriyo. got pakistanli ile konus, o da oyle diyo, hintli ile konus o da ayni
<fnoyanisi> ki hindistan uzaya kendi mekigini gonderdi
<turgay> bizde motor yapacağız
<fnoyanisi> biz zirai ilaclama ucagi yapma asamasindayiz
<turgay> uçak yapmak veya başka şeyler yapmak yorucu
<turgay> zaten yurt dışında yapılıyor bunlar ne gerek var amerikayı tekrar bulmaya
<fnoyanisi> onun icin satin aliyoruz
<fnoyanisi> ben kagittan acuk yapardim, o cok zevkli
<fnoyanisi> sinifin penceresinden atar, kiminki daa uzaga gider yaristiridik
<turgay> yurt dışından gelen otlar bile farklı oluyor
<fnoyanisi> ne otuymus bu hocam
<turgay>  hayvan otu
<turgay> fnoyanisi: http://www.cildirmanset.com/haber/ithal_ot_pazarda_yerini_aldi-2000.html
<fnoyanisi> iste ticaret
<fnoyanisi> ex -sc '%s/pattern1/pattern2/g|x' filename
<fnoyanisi> neden calismiyo?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-25
<fnoyanisi> dikkaat
<fnoyanisi> elam thiras
<fnoyanisi> selam thiras
<thiras> merhaba fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> linux ile aran nasi
<fnoyanisi> baska turkce linux kanali var mi
<fnoyanisi> burada kimse konusmuyo
<thiras> fnoyanisi, iyi
<thiras> #archlinux-tr
<fnoyanisi> burasi kutuphane gibi, konusmak yasak
<fnoyanisi> selam Erdem
<Erdem> selamlar
<turgay> selam
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Limberian> sup, anyone knows about sumer kolcak?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-27
<fnoyanisi> slm
<kyellow> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-28
<ahdnkt> Arkadaşlar merhaba, xubuntu'da video izlerken CPU %30 larda oluyor. intel ekran kartım var tanımasında sorun yok, diğer dağıtımlarda da aynı oluyor. Bu normal mi ya? Winde en fazla %10-12 oluyor.. Normal mi bu?
<ahdnkt> Beyler yok mu birşey diyen ya!?
<ahdnkt> len kuracam şimdi onu PC tutuşursa ısınmaktan hepinizi yakacam he :)
<xcorp> sa
<xcorp> merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-08-30
<hackeredit53> selamınaleyküm
<hackeredit53> selamlar
<hackeredit53> clear
<hackeredit53> cls
<hackeredit53> niye olmiyir
<hackeredit53> #ping
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-29
<DR_> selam
<DR_> #connect
<DR_> #connect #linuxmint.tr
#ubuntu-tr 2016-08-31
<enes374> iyi günler
<enes374> b
<enes374> bir sorunum var arkadaşlar
<enes374> wifi sürekli kopuyor. Sanırım driverda bir sorun yaşıyor ubuntu. Nasıl düzeltebilirim
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-03
<whoiam> arkadaşlar merhaba ubuntu da bataryayı korumak icin iyi bir progarm biliyormusunuz
<whoiam> bilgisayar asus
<whoiam> ?
<caesarcipher> TLP kullanmıştım başarılı
<whoiam> eyvallah kardeşim
<caesarcipher> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-09-04
<pril> hi anyone can transcribe what she sings? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boAyxhWDXFg&t=236s
<f0und> Title: Wearing My Majin Buu Shirt to a CRAZY YOUTUBER PARTY - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<pril> so i can find the song? ^^
#ubuntu-tr 2018-08-27
<hwpplayer1> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-08-29
<qCorvine> merhabalar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-08-31
<ubuntu__> Slm
#ubuntu-tr 2019-08-26
<groudon_> kayıt işlemi yapmayan kanal yok mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2020-08-28
<gokdenizyntc> selam
<gokdenizyntc> #ubuntu kanalına giremiyorum, sebebi ne olabilir?
